# Grafikkarte mit Dualscreen



## vsitor (15. August 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen neuen PC gekauft in dem eine Geforce4 MX440 TVout 64MB D eingebaut ist.

In meinem "alten" PC habe ich eine Matrox G550 Millenium drin, welche ich mir geholt habe weil ich auf Dualscreen stehe.

Mit der Geforce kann man aber jetzt auch Dualscreening machen, jetzt die frage zur performance:

Welche Card würdet Ihr mir empfehlen in den neuen PC einzubauen. Dualscreen geht ja mit beiden, gibts da Qualitätsunterschiede (hab gehört das die Matrox sehr gut ist im 2D bereich)
Die Geforce hat 64MB und die Matrox "nur" 32 MB, macht sich das bemerkbar ?

Ich will Photoshop und 3d Studiomaxx einsetzen, ab und an mal Flash, bitte keine Alternativkarte empfehlen, es geht nur um die beiden.

Danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. August 2003)

Hi

Also ich würde dir die GeForce empfehlen, hab zu GeForce karten eher ein Draht als
zu Matrox. Und ich denke, grade wenn du mit 3DSM arbeitest machen sich die 32mb 
mehr bemerkbar.
Von daher: Geforce 


Es grüßt,
MrNugget


----------



## vsitor (16. August 2003)

*geforce*

Danke 

Und was ist wenn ich mit Photoshop arbeite ?

Ich habe echt gehört das die Bildqualität bei den Matrox sehr gut sein soll.
Oder gibt sich das heutzutage nichts mehr ?

Danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (16. August 2003)

Hossa,


also ich bin ja kein Fachmann aber dennoch würde ich sagen dass es sich grade
in diesem 2D Bereich nicht mehr viel bemerkbar macht. Dafür sind beide Karten gut.


MrNugget


----------



## vsitor (16. August 2003)

*danke*

Danke du hast mit echt viel geholfen. 

best regards

vsitor


----------



## dfd1 (19. August 2003)

*Maxtor*

Maxtor ist vorallem im CAD bereich führend. Aber ich kann da auch nichts genaueres sagen.

Jedenfalls: Für Otto Normalverbraucher und ein bissel mehr reicht eine GForce, oder gar eine ATI.


----------



## Frigorn (19. August 2003)

Bei vielen aktuellen 3D GraKas ist die Signalqualität auf dem zweiten Ausgang eher mäßig bis schlecht. Bei Matrox i.d.R nicht. Eine zeitlang gab es auch das Problem, das kein Hersteller (außer Matrox) es unter W2k geschafft hat, zwei Bildschirme mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und Bildwiederholraten anzusteuern. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Problem noch aktuell ist - bin nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden. Im großen und ganzen sind die Dual Head Fähigkeiten der Matroxkarten denen der anderen Herstellern wohl immer noch überlegen (Signalquali, Anzahl der Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bezüglich Auflösung/Refreshrate, der DVDmax Modus...). 
Wenn du mit dem zufrieden bist, was dir die GeForce in der Richtung bietet, bleib doch dabei. Wenn nicht, geh zurück zur Matrox.


----------

